
‘WarGames’ and Cybersecurity’s Debt to a Hollywood Hack - ingve
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/movies/wargames-and-cybersecuritys-debt-to-a-hollywood-hack.html
======
freddiearch
Very interesting article. I particularly liked the paper linked to, the Wallis
Ware one.

